# image für submit button



## mathon (2. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

Ich möchte statt dem normalen submit button ein image einzeigen lassen. Wie kann man das am einfachsten realisieren?

lg


----------



## Beni (2. Dez 2005)

Etwa so:

```
button.setBorder( null );
button.setIcon( new ImageIcon( "bild.jpg" ));
```


----------



## mathon (2. Dez 2005)

hmm...ich rede eigentlich von jsp's....??


----------



## Beni (2. Dez 2005)

Ups, hm, das kommt davon, wenn man nur die "neue Beiträge anschauen"-Funktion benutzt  :bae: 

Vielleicht hilft dir das: http://www.html-world.de/program/html_18.php#bildbuttons


----------

